# Apple store toujours en anglais...



## stéphane83 (19 Juin 2011)

Salut,
C'est bizarre mais le haut de mon app store s'affiche en anglais.
parfois le français apparaît mais de façon furtive et il reste la plupart temps en anglais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> C'est bizarre mais le haut de mon app store s'affiche en anglais.
> parfois le français apparaît mais de façon furtive et il reste la plupart temps en anglais.



Salut,

En anglais, oui, mais scolaire en fait, il suffit de cliquer sur les icônes pour trouver leurs fonctions, même les achats sont conservés


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2011)

A priori c'est le cas pour tout le monde.... de façon très furtive les icones apparaissent parfois en français, mais plus généralement en anglais.


----------

